# Compatibality: Congo Tetras and Leopard Longfin Danio



## hufflepuffer (Apr 2, 2017)

I currently have a planted, 20-gallon (long) tank with 5 leopard longfin danios, 4 albino cory cats, 2 male guppies (they get along very well with each other; no fin-nipping or other forms of physical harassment), 1 butterfly loach, 1 oto, 5 glass shrimp, 2 nerite snails, 2 juvenile ramshorn snails (from pet store plants), and 5 baby bladder snails (also tagalongs from pet store plants). I've used aqadvisor.com to determine whether the fish/invertebrates I currently have are compatible with one another and adequate for my tank size/filtration system- it says they are.

I want to upgrade to a 46-gallon bowfront tank within the next year or two. I really love the longfin danios because they are so beautiful, active, and easy to care for. I want to find colorful tank mates that will get along with them when I upgrade. When I entered Congo tetras into the aqadvisor site, it said that they may nip the guppies’ fins. However, it didn't say that they would do this with the longfin danios. I found this surprising since the danios have pretty ornate fins themselves. In my opinion, they are even more finny than the guppies. My parents are setting up a tank of their own and are willing to take the guppies, so that’s not a problem. I’m just concerned that the Congos won’t get along with my danios, and I’m not willing to give the danios up to have the Congos.

Does anyone have experience keeping Congo tetras and longfin danios in a 46-gallon tank? Why would this site caution me against keeping them with guppies for fin-nipping reasons, but not warn me against keeping them with the longfin danios? Is it because the danios are pretty zippy and have a more dominant personality than the guppies? I’ve noticed in my tank that they are the more dominant species. They don’t abuse the guppies, but they have worked out a hierarchy in which they get first dibs on food and territory.

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated, whether it’s from personal experience or outside sources. If your info is from outside sources, please include a link so I can read the info for myself and bookmark it so I can get the greatest amount of reputable advice possible. I want to learn as much as I can before introducing new fish.

*Side note on the bladder snails: I know they can overrun an aquarium and are usually considered invasive. However, I was going through a pretty big algae bloom when they showed up and they’ve really helped keep it under control. It seems like these things eat 24/7 and they really scoot around the tank- much more than my nerites. They are also small enough to eat algae off my plants (same goes for the ramshorns), which the nerites don’t do. I think the plants would be dead by now if it weren’t for them. Since the algae-apocalypse, I put my aquarium light on a timer and closed the blinds behind the tank so there’s less sunlight. These changes, in combination with the voracious appetite of the bladder snails, have worked really well to solve my algae problem. For now, I will let the bladder snails stay because they’ve earned their keep. However, I do understand that I could be facing a snail invasion in the future. I will deal with that when the time comes.


----------



## hufflepuffer (Apr 2, 2017)

I apologize for the spelling error in my thread title. I didn't see it until after I posted it, and I can't figure out how to edit it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Got some simple answers for you! Aqadvisor is made for the lowest common denominator, therefor it hands out warnings at every turn. Many of them are just being super cautious, but some are legit as well so it's always good to talk about the results with someone.

I had kept my congos in a 4ft tank and couldn't imagine keeping them in less. They are one of the largest tetras and can be quite boisterous - not a good combo for a smaller tank. Granted, it will take time for them to outgrow the 46 assuming you are buying small ones. But yeah, 55 at the very least, 75/90 is good for long term.

Regarding nipping - all fish nip. The don't have hands . Nipping is bad when it starts altering the other fishs behavior, or if it's actually losing fins and scales and all. It's much like how animals "fight" - lots of noise, lots of gnashing of teeth, but usually no real damage. So while you may see nipping, that doesn't mean that there's a problem. I would disregard the warning about the congos and danios nipping, but definitely start thinking about a larger tank for them.


----------



## hufflepuffer (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you! I'm really thankful you replied to my question because I didn't know the tetras would need that large of a tank. The last thing I want is to have my fish crammed into a small space- I want them to be happy and comfortable in their habitat.


You're definitely right about the fin nipping. My danios chase each other around a bit, but it looks like it's all in good fun. The same goes for the guppies. They are both males (which aqadvisor warned me about), but they pal around together and never hurt one another. (It reminds me of how my dogs wrestle with each other- there's a lot of teeth and snarling, but no one ever gets hurt.)


I don't think I want to go higher than a 50 gallon in the near future, so I won't be getting the Congos. Do you have any suggestions for colorful tank mates for the danios that would be appropriate for a 46-gallon tank? I've considered neon tetras, ember tetras, or swordtails, but I'm open to any suggestions you may have. (I would not want mollies because they are little piggies and gobble up every bit of food put in the tank before the other fish can get to it.)


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

rummynose tetras... and my favourites as they have a lot of characteristics (males squabble for territories, shimmy against each other and turn a dark red) are the golden pencilfish. or pencilfish for that manned


----------

